
Cascadia Code, an OSS coding / terminal font with ligatures from Microsoft - nailer
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/cascadia-code/
======
ipsun4
I like the style, but I'd like to see it through a Nerd Fonts patch.
[https://www.nerdfonts.com/](https://www.nerdfonts.com/)

I live from a terminal with vim for coding, so It's nice to have devicons for
file icons in NERDTree and symbols for my oh-my-zsh config.

------
ChuckMcM
This looks like it will replace Consolas for me. I like the zero and that l
and 1 are very easy to distinguish.

------
JayMickey
I really like this. Feels easy on the eyes (at least to me). I've used Fira
Code for as long as I can remember, but going to give this a go!

